# 17dpo Bfp



## LeaArr

I don't even know how to describe how excited I am. So I am just going to leave it Baby Arr is on his or her way! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## hopedance

congrats!!!


----------



## baby.love

omg omg omg! HUGE CONGRATS :happydance: xxx


----------



## becky77

congrats really pleased for you x


----------



## golcarlilly

HUGE congratulations chick I am sooo happy for you!! :hugs:

PS come and join us in first tri!!!


----------



## buffycat

i am sooooo pleased for you!

yay - another BAW baby is on it's way!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## princess_t

yay big congrats


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Congrats !!! :D

Whats BAW mean :blush:


----------



## dawny690

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/Congrats.gif Well done huni have a happy and healthy 9 mths x


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------



## lola

Huge congrats xxxx


----------



## celine

congratulations :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## TashaAndBump

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: x


----------



## sam76

big congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

im over the moon for you sweetie :friends: xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee: Congratulations honey!! :yipee:
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i263/myspaceye/freeglittergraphics/glitter-graphics/congratulations/random38.gif
xxx


----------



## Reedy

I'm soooo freaking excited for you huni x 

Yay we're going to be BAW aunties for the 3rd time girlies :happydance:

BAW - Bored at Work x


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## emie

OH wow congrats I am so happy for you ...:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Im so so over the moon for you sweety.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo: 

Congrats x


----------



## bobobaby

Awww Congratulations on your :bfp:!!


----------



## thingy

Congrats i juts found out :BFP:too so excited!


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow! Congrats dearie!

Quick qustion - Did you get any BFNs at earlier DPOs before the BFP @ 17DPO? xxx


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Waitingtobump

Congratulations!


----------



## LeaArr

KittyVentura said:


> Wow! Congrats dearie!
> 
> Quick qustion - Did you get any BFNs at earlier DPOs before the BFP @ 17DPO? xxx

I got evaps on IC up to 16 DPO. I didn't do any tests other than IC prior to 17DPO though :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/90120-ic-16dpo-do-you-think.html


----------



## Loo

Congratulations hun


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## chrisi

Congrats!!! I know how excited you are as i am too, i got :bfp: 14 Jan, cant wait to get my scan!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I just need to go to the Doc now so Husband will believe it! :rofl:


----------



## Naya69

congrats xx


----------



## Poshie

I know I congratulated in your journal, but thought I'd do it here too........

*CONGRATULATIONS!!* :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, Congrats :) xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------

